# FREE on Kindle 1/24 and 1/25/14



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

This short book is being offered FREE on Amazon's KINDLE January 24 and 25, 2014 ... *PET TRUSTS* by Pauline Dembicki. 

It's got good information/suggestions on what you should consider including in your will that will cover your four legged family members should something happen to you. While it's written for Illinois law, IMHO the suggestion and tips are good anywhere.
http://www.amazon.com/Pet-Trusts-Pauline...t+trust+pauline


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

arycrest said:


> This short book is being offered FREE on Amazon's KINDLE January 24 and 25, 2014 ... *PET TRUSTS* by Pauline Dembicki.
> 
> It's got good information/suggestions on what you should consider including in your will that will cover your four legged family members should something happen to you. While it's written for Illinois law, IMHO the suggestion and tips are good anywhere.
> http://www.amazon.com/Pet-Trusts-Pauline...t+trust+pauline


Thanks for the info!


----------

